# Need help connecting Onkyo 3500  to TV and DTH



## ajayritik (May 5, 2012)

I have the following
1. Samsung D6000 46" TV.
2. Airtel DTH HD Set top Box
3. Onkyo 3500.*(AVR)*

My first query is how will I connect the AVR to the TV so that I can get the audio in 5.1 which is being played out of the USB port of the TV. So in essence it's TV out to the AVR. I think my current option would be to get an Optical cable and connect it from TV to AVR to get the desired result. However till I get hold of an optical cable is it possible to get the required thing using HDMI or any other cable?

My second query is the Onkyo guy who came to set up the system informed that if we have Airtel HD Settop box and if we want to get 5.1 surround from the HD channels I need to use Optical cable between AVR and the Airtel DTH box. HDMI will not give me the 5.1 surround. Tata Sky would have been able to give 5.1 through HDMI but not possible with Airtel using HDMI. Could this be true?

So in this case I will have to buy two optical cables.

Please help me.


----------



## Sarath (May 5, 2012)

Which is the AVR out of this? 1. Samsung D6000 46" TV.
2. Airtel DTH HD Set top Box
3. Onkyo 3500.

*First query:*
HDMI Spec 1.4 has some feature called, Audio Return Channel (ARC), which allows the HDMI cable to collect sound from the TV. Essentially this feature allows your HT HDMI out to also collect audio and not just transmit it to TV. This was done to remove necessasity of an extra cable connection. Check if your TV and HT support it. 
I hope I explained it properly. Basically the HDMI out of the Onkyo also acts as Audio In. If they are spec 1.3 this feature wont work. You will need seperate cable for audio from TV.
In such a case you can use (TV outs)
_Optical out
RCA out and 
3,5mm out are the other options_

*Second query:
*This is really weird. I am not sure how learned the set up guy is but since it is his job he might be right. However you can check it youself too before plunging on an optical cable. See what the Onkyo display shows (on screen), 5.1 or just 2.1 audio

Once again, where is AVR?


----------



## ajayritik (May 5, 2012)

Sarath said:


> Which is the AVR out of this? 1. Samsung D6000 46" TV.
> 2. Airtel DTH HD Set top Box
> 3. Onkyo 3500.
> 
> ...



In the thread I have updated about what is AVR in the setup. 
Though I got a little bit of what you were trying to explain for my query1 it's still not clear though. I think both my TV and HTS will support HDMI 1.4 but the cable I bought is HDMI 1.3


----------



## Sarath (May 5, 2012)

Oh wait, What is the full form of AVR?

Here> HDMI :: Manufacturer :: HDMI 1.4 :: Audio Return Channel
HDMI - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The feature is called *Audio Return Channel (ARC)*. With just one 1.4HDMI cable, anything that plays on the TV will play through your Onkyo, even if the player like DVD player or PS3 is not connected to the Onkyo. So if you play songs, watch TV, USB or Media player, even if none of those are connected to the Onkyo, it will still collect it from the TV.


----------



## ajayritik (May 6, 2012)

Sarath said:


> Oh wait, What is the full form of AVR?
> 
> Here> HDMI :: Manufacturer :: HDMI 1.4 :: Audio Return Channel
> HDMI - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> ...



From whatever little I gathered information the Onkyo 3500 supports HDMI 1.4 but not sure about the TV. Need to check on that. 
Also do we I need to buy HDMI Cable which supports 1.4? My current one looks like HDMI 1.3.
Here is the link for my HDMI Cable
*www.ebay.in/itm/250853202425?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Guys will I have more replies please!


----------



## Sarath (May 6, 2012)

Yeah it's given 1.3b in the description. Not useful.

But first check whether both your TV and the Onkyo support the 1.4a features. Check the manual. 

It would be convenient for you if you use the 1.4a HDMI but if you don't want that you can always use Optical toshlink cable for surround sound although not as good as HDMI.


----------



## ajayritik (May 6, 2012)

Sarath said:


> Yeah it's given 1.3b in the description. Not useful.
> 
> But first check whether both your TV and the Onkyo support the 1.4a features. Check the manual.
> 
> It would be convenient for you if you use the 1.4a HDMI but if you don't want that you can always use Optical toshlink cable for surround sound although not as good as HDMI.



By not being useful do you mean this will not serve the purpose?
Yes both the TV and the Onkyo support ARC. 

I want the better quality. Anyways now I have to purchase either HDMI1.4 or Optical cable.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 6, 2012)

you will need very good ears(something like a music expert) & a very costly speaker setup(something like 20000-30000 & above) along with gigabyte sized audio files to feel any difference between hdmi audio & optical audio output so don't worry about audio quality.the main advantage of hdmi 1.4 in your case is less cable cluttering & less configuring in video playback softwares.


----------



## Sarath (May 6, 2012)

^Yeah that is just the real world usage scenario you will be facing. Looking at how much this is confusing you, even I would say go with Optical now. 

HDMI 1.4a is just simpler and expensive. (Personally I would have gone for this, maybe that's why I am stressing on this one)


----------



## MegaMind (May 7, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> My second query is the Onkyo guy who came to set up the system informed that if we have Airtel HD Settop box and if we want to get 5.1 surround from the HD channels I need to use Optical cable between AVR and the Airtel DTH box. HDMI will not give me the 5.1 surround. Tata Sky would have been able to give 5.1 through HDMI but not possible with Airtel using HDMI. Could this be true?
> 
> So in this case I will have to buy two optical cables.



Seems like it is true...

Airtel DTH HD dolby 5.1 sound with AV receivers

No 5.1 sound on Airtel HD over HDMI

In this case, get a Toslink cable for Airtel dth to AVR & HDMI/Toslink(doesn't make much of a diff. here) for TV to AVR (usb playback)...


----------



## ajayritik (May 7, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> you will need very good ears(something like a music expert) & a very costly speaker setup(something like 20000-30000 & above) along with gigabyte sized audio files to feel any difference between hdmi audio & optical audio output so don't worry about audio quality.the main advantage of hdmi 1.4 in your case is less cable cluttering & less configuring in video playback softwares.


Well I guess if which ever costs lesser I have to go for that based on what you are saying here. I thought maybe HDMI cable may cost lesser than Optical so wanted to go for HDMI. Looks like HDMI Cable will be around Rs 350 and Optical over Rs 400. So was thinking better to go for HDMI.


Sarath said:


> ^Yeah that is just the real world usage scenario you will be facing. Looking at how much this is confusing you, even I would say go with Optical now.
> 
> HDMI 1.4a is just simpler and expensive. (Personally I would have gone for this, maybe that's why I am stressing on this one)


Well I need to check out the prices for these and then decide I guess.


MegaMind said:


> Seems like it is true...
> 
> Airtel DTH HD dolby 5.1 sound with AV receivers
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advise Megamind.


Guys any specific brands that you would suggest? I have lots of positive feedback on MX cables. Also do you think Optical may cost lesser than HDMI? any online links.


----------



## MegaMind (May 7, 2012)

MX cables are VFM go for it..


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 7, 2012)

Belkin Toslink Cable 2m @420


----------



## ajayritik (May 10, 2012)

Ok guys finally got it working. Able to connect the TV to the Home Theater using recently purchased MX HDMI Ver 1.4 cable.
Need to hook up the optical cable though to the Airtel Set top box.

So first query solved. Second query still unresolved.


----------

